# Getting it all under control!



## Heidi (Apr 15, 2010)

Just an update which we're really pleased about...

We had a carb counting class this morning which went really well - especially as R was only diagnosed about 4 weeks ago. His insulin amounts are all on the rise as his bg levels keep going up - but the DN explained all of that and expected it. All of it is going to plan and he's doing really well. 

We can begin keeping a food diary and carb counting ourselves properly in a couple of weeks time once we've got the bg levels down. 

I'm pleased that at last there is something which we can *do* and at least feel as if we have a bit of control over all of this - and for me (only a slight control-freak!) that's a huge relief.

Added to which, the sooner we can begin to manage all of this ourselves more effectively the sooner R can be considered for a pump and end the daily injections. 

So all in all today is a good day and I thought I'd share. 

Heidi


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2010)

Great news all around Heidi well done to all x


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Great news  x


----------



## gewatts (Apr 22, 2010)

So glad things are going well for you - and only 4 weeks in as well.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks!

And Ross started back to school on Monday and apart from having quite a few hypos he's overall got his bg down so we're really pleased. I spoke to the DSN earlier and his novorapid dose is going down by one unit for each meal - school is clearly making him move about more! 

The next thing we need to get sorted is doing our proper carb count  and soon I'll be nagging the DSN and consultant for a pump. 

I have to say though that the school has been really great - I don't need to worry at all when he's there because he goes to the medical room when he needs to check his blood and they won't let him leave if it's not in range. It's such a relief to be able to hand over a small bit of responsibility for a few hours. 

H


----------



## Patricia (Apr 23, 2010)

Gosh that's fantastic! Good for them!

And good for you all. Was wondering how this week was going overall...

xxoo


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

That's great news Heidi, and well done to Ross too


----------

